# Where to get wood for the smoker?



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

how about a library thread? If there is a place to get smoker wood in your area, list it, and the price, if you know it... I'll start - 

Between Alvin an Manvel on hwy 6, near the RV place. There is a guy selling oak, Mesquit, and sometimes Pecan. It's been a while since I've been by, so I don't remember the price, but I need more wood, so I'll be by there soon!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

the old Herbies store across from Kilgores in League City has a nice selection. Terry is a good guy and will fix you up.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The Firewood Connection just North of FM 2334 on Blue Ridge Road. Oak, pecan, hickory and mesquite. He sells big bags (100lb nylon rice/grain bags) of chunks for $15.00/bag. Good honest guy and he will deliver if you need him to. Daryl Fisher is the owners name (281)650-1375


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Jerry, maybe you can check out that guy here in Hitchcock on Highway 6. I go to them all the time. The prices are fair.
They have some good mesquite wood.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Two places in Pearland that I know of. One is on 518 about a 1/2 mile east of Strickland Chevrolet and one on CR101 about 1/4 mile west of FM1128.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I get mine at Krogers. They have a good selection of different woods. I am guessing wt at 50 lb bags. $9.99 a bag.I buy it for turning wood too.


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

Academy in Port Arthur sells Hickory, Oak, Pecan and Mesquite in 20# bags for $10. It is usually split wood or larger limb pieces.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I bought mine in Dallas from a Craigslist ad. Of course, it is better to go with someone you have a referral for, as mine was not quite as dry as I hoped, not split as much as I hoped, and by my stacking the rick shrank a bit.

Still, I did get prompt service!


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

Does anyone know of a good place in Tomball? I get mine at Academy but I would like more bang for the buck


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> The Firewood Connection just North of FM 2334 on Blue Ridge Road. Oak, pecan, hickory and mesquite. He sells big bags (100lb nylon rice/grain bags) of chunks for $15.00/bag. Good honest guy and he will deliver if you need him to. Daryl Fisher is the owners name (281)650-1375


I'll second that, Darryl will treat you right. Very good guy


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

Jerry-rigged said:


> how about a library thread? If there is a place to get smoker wood in your area, list it, and the price, if you know it... I'll start -
> 
> Between Alvin an Manvel on hwy 6, near the RV place. There is a guy selling oak, Mesquit, and sometimes Pecan. It's been a while since I've been by, so I don't remember the price, but I need more wood, so I'll be by there soon!


the way it is looking now there is a ridiculous amount of oak and pecan lying around galveston that would be free to take off the curb. watch out for th esnakes though, I've been hearing from the GPD that they have been a problem lately.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

Thats what I was thinking, wood should be free for the taking in lots of places


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

there is a lot of oak free for the taking in my neighborhood. lots of 80' plus trees down.

gary


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

the place on Hwy 6 across from the fairgrounds is HA's, has been there a long time and usually have a good selection. excpet after the galveston county fair cookoff. also on hwy90 just east of 359, on the east bound side of the road, lots of wood,Oak i think mostly and some nice pits. never bought wood there but worth a look if your in the area.


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

If anyone is interested in large or small quantities of Pecan, send me a PM. 
We have a pecan orchard on the Colorado River near Eagle Lake with lots of laying dead, standing dead, laying green, broken green, ect and it needs some cutting and trimming. You bring your saws and trailer and take all you want. PM me and I'll let you know when I'll be down there next. 
Did I mention that it's all free.


----------



## BIGRED (Feb 18, 2005)

http://www.bobscookingwood.com/mn_01.htm


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

i've got a free pickup truck load of oak nicely cut stacked and ready to go in Cypress.
(290 and Hwy6 area)


----------



## spank'em (Jul 26, 2007)

Ya I have a small stack of oak and a big stack of pecan from my trees.Still aint got all the broke limbs out of the trees.I'll have plenty for a while.


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

My place south of Coleman Tx all the mesquite you want if you come & get it. Bring a chainsaw.


----------

